# White 0ak shelf unit



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually, it's a mix of white oak and burr oak. I made up this design and built a couple of these a few years ago. I was recently cleaning up my shop and found the patterns again, and decided to start a couple more over the Christmas holliday. I had forgot how much work was involved in making them, and just got them finished last week. I'm now going to burn the templates so I'm not tempted to make more in the future about 24" wide and 40" tall. I put a reddish stain on the one not pictured.., this one has Minwax Early American for kind of an antique look... The sides are meant to represent a stylized swan...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Barry thats awesome! I love it! Very cool, maybe some day I will be able to make something half as good or cool as that. You always make the coolest stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 7, 2015)

Too cool! That's a great design, but I can imagine that it's a bit fussy to execute. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 7, 2015)

very cool creation barry awsome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2015)

Spectacular looking Barry ! You make the coolest pieces !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 7, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Barry thats awesome! I love it! Very cool, maybe some day I will be able to make something half as good or cool as that. You always make the coolest stuff!


Stick with it Josh, and you will exceed all of us, you're starting younger than most of us, so you have lots of time to improve and grow...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice work Barry- I bet there was lots of sanding..............then more.......... and more.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 7, 2015)

Was looking for a plain old shelf unit but not from Barry. That is stunning. Wouldn't expect anything less from you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 7, 2015)

That is a work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 7, 2015)

Super creative Barry. Don't spend too much time on the dark side though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 7, 2015)

This is so you Barry. Unique ! 
I love seeing the stuff you make.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I'm now going to burn the templates so I'm not tempted to make more in the future


NO DON"T burn them!!!!!!!
Just send them to me and I will dispose of them for you.
Those are fantastic!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## thrainson (Feb 9, 2015)

That's an amazing piece of work!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> NO DON"T burn them!!!!!!!
> Just send them to me and I will dispose of them for you.
> Those are fantastic!!!!!!


What I have are hard board patterns for the side pieces, only part of the puzzel, but if yu want them, I'll send them to you, long as I can cut them in half to fit a FRB, you can tape them back together, or make new patterns with them... you pay shipping...


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 10, 2015)

I was joking but PM me and I would defiantly pay for shipping.
Those are absolutely beautiful shelves and an amazing pattern.


----------



## WoodLove (Feb 13, 2015)

@barry richardson...... trace me a copy of the pattern be for u send them and I'll send ya a bowl blank or hollowform blank ....... maybe another piece of camphor........


----------

